# How can this happen?? Poor Elgin....



## nj_shore (Nov 18, 2014)

Just picked up 2 Elgins... Men's and women's...  This men's bike has seen better days.  

How in the heck does a frame get bent like this?


----------



## Elefuntman (Nov 18, 2014)

Cool bike! I would say rust and a strong left leg!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 18, 2014)

That was pinned up against the garage wall by a White 1978 Pinto Station Wagon.


----------



## jpromo (Nov 18, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> That was pinned up against the garage wall by a White 1978 Pinto Station Wagon.




Pinto got totaled.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 19, 2014)

T-bone by a Studebaker?

Was the girls bike damaged too?
Let's see her?

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## lamendes (Nov 19, 2014)

nj_shore,

I saw those bikes in person. Couldn't figure out how that bb got so bent, but someone will know how to fix it.  Not sure you saw the sellers original post but here are a couple pixs of what both bikes looked like before they sat out for a while.  Really like the black and red on that men's.


----------



## nj_shore (Nov 19, 2014)

lamendes said:


> nj_shore,
> 
> I saw those bikes in person. Couldn't figure out how that bb got so bent, but someone will know how to fix it.  Not sure you saw the sellers original post but here are a couple pixs of what both bikes looked like before they sat out for a while.  Really like the black and red on that men's.




Cool, I just saw the Phili CL thread... How much were they asking on the craigslist ad?

Man they look a ton better in those pictures, some neglect since I got them.  =(


----------



## lamendes (Nov 19, 2014)

The post was deleted - I grabbed the pixs before it disappeared...


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 19, 2014)

I am going with the bike getting pinned against a garage wall. I uswd to store my Roadmaster by leaning it against the back of the garage.


----------



## bikeyard (Nov 20, 2014)

*Elgin*

Jumping the bike?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 20, 2014)

Wow, two Monark built Elgins! Rare birds indeed!


----------



## then8j (Nov 27, 2014)

My dad ran over my bike as a kid, and made my bike look like the pic. The tire ran up on the crank and lower bars got twisted. 
I learned very quickly not to park behind the car.


----------

